# Walbro WT463 Fuel Lines



## LowOutput (Mar 31, 2007)

I just bought this carburetor.... it has built-in choke, and is not intended to be used with a primer bulb. 

So I am curious as to the proper way to connect fuel lines to this thing. I have a picture included with arrows pointing to the 3 connections. Anyone know the right way? Let me know.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It is intended to be used with a primer, albeit an external one.

Hose #1 is the fuel line from the fuel tank with the pickup filter attached in the tank.

Hose #2 is for the fuel pump pulse hose and will run from a nipple on the crankcase of the engine. Engine pulses operate the fuel pump diaphragm to deliver fuel to the carburetor in all positions. 

Hose#3 is attached to the suction line of an external primer and draws fuel from the fuel tank into the carburetor. It does not have to be used, but if it is not used it must be capped off.


----------



## LowOutput (Mar 31, 2007)

Ok I see. Since #2 is there that explains why the two holes machined in the bottom (engine side) are both blind... a lot of the other walbro's I've seen use one of those holes for the fuel pump pulse.

Should I just use the same type of fuel line hose for that too?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

any type of hose will work, I usually just use some fuel hose.


----------

